# Snowboarding in Argentina/chile



## Noori86 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask if some of you have already been on a snowboard trip in South America? How was it? Can you recommend it? Is it safe for girls? 

Thanks,

Noora


----------



## FAice (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Nora, you have pretty good resorts in Argentina, the southest one is in ushuaia, really cold there but loads of dry snow! , you will have snow the whole seasson and more, then bariloche, where mostly of the ppl go,. but you must check for snow just in case!, chapelco its pretty smaller than the other one. but cheaper! good crowd there , las lenias too! very nice place, it is safe! if you fly alone better to stay un a nice hotel near the mountain 

feel free to ask everything you want! im from Argentina


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

2 years ago I went for 10 days and stayed in Bariloche and did a few days at Cerro Catedral. I would say that the town is very safe as there were lots of girls taking the public bus to and from the mountain. I walked around by myself at night in Bariloche and I didn't feel threaten at all as everyone was very nice. I felt safe even in Buenos Aires but then again I'm from Nyc so my threshold for fear might be higher. 

This summer I'm planning on going to Chile and try out Valle Nevado. If you went, did you drink Malbec and eat lots of steak.

edit - i don't speak a word of spanish.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been to Chile and ridden El Colorado, Valle Nevado, La Parva and Nevados de Chillan. I absolutely loved it. There were some solo women on my trip but the safety travel concerns were low as it was a guided trip. I wish I could give you advice on how that would be for women traveling outside of a structured package.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd always leaned towards Chile on my dream list for no real reason. However after just going to the Copa America Argentina/Venezuela game the Argentina fans were just so freaking fun I think I'd do Argentina now. They made it by far the best sporting event I've ever been to.


----------



## MaryFrost (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi, there lots of great places to snowboard/ski in Ushuaia, Argentina. The weather is changing on the southern coast of Tierra del Fuego, but you can strill have a lot of fun! I always search for new spots with Goflow app.:nerd:


----------

